# Martingale with clip girth attachment?



## Dovorian (8 January 2007)

I'm looking for a martingale which attaches to the girth with a clip as I am using a wide shaped jumping girth which has a central dee for presumably a martingale. Apart from asything  else I always forget to loop the martingale thru the girth so this would be easier!  Have tried Stubben but although they sell the girths no joy.


----------



## foraday (8 January 2007)

I got my saddlery to make me one

Gerry Reynolds newmarket

I think he has a website just google gr saddlery


----------



## Rambo (8 January 2007)

Does the girth not have a leather flap and billet to take the 'standard' martingale attachment !? I though the D rings on girths were generally there for the attachment of draw reins with clips


----------



## Dovorian (8 January 2007)

No, it doesn't have a flap and billet -  I'm sure that you are correct about the intended use, I have used a Whitaker Bungee aid with it but it seemed logical to try it with a Martingale.  I may try to get an existing altered by the saddler just as a test run!


----------



## clipertyplop (8 January 2007)

i think i saw one of the said martingales on ebay might be worth a look


----------



## Nickymac (8 January 2007)

Olney do one, I think the make is Prestige - have a look on Ebay first though.


----------



## mitchellk (8 January 2007)

Would really avoid prestige breastplate, we used one last year, clips came undone on three seperate occasions, in different parts of the breastplate. Both matingale clips went and the girth clip went at a 2*. These were replaced and it happened again- uk rep still hasnt sorted prob out after many phone calls.
I ended up sewing and taping every clip before xc, they also have no strap over the wither and if one of these clips (onto d rings) went it really would be disaster (used to have to sew one of those too!)- just a warning!


----------



## GatefieldHorses (9 January 2007)

we have a blue one that clips on, that came off ebay


----------

